# Dnp not working or lost potency?



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Started a previois thread a few days ago but opened a new one to explain my problem currently.

started dnp 11 days ago, doseage like this

day 1-3 125mg felt nothing

day 4-7 250mg still didn't feel anything weight went down slightly but carbs restricted and im looking flatter but muscles still hardish

day 8-11 375mg feel warmer if im in a warm place, not sweating much at all, hardly noticable from usual. Weight is hanging around the same spot.

using dhacks yellow magic 125mg pills + 75mcg t3

diet is

P 225

c 100

f 78

but im actually undereating aswel.

Iv had a couple of nights where iv had more carbs than usual and i wake up alot heavier again.

anyone have any idea what could be going on? Not really looking any leaner either


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If you are eating in a calorie deficit you should be losing weight whether you are using dnp or not. Maybe re-count your calories to confirm you have added them up correctly? I think dnp can lose potency if you have had it for a long time i.e. bought it 2 years ago.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

its a circular d hacks dnp.

I'm definitely not eating over 2000, I'm eating way under tbh.

probably around 1200ish

meal 1

2scoops whey protein in water

meal 2

200g chicken

1 tortilla wrap

meal 3

200g chicken and salad

meal 4

half pack of microwave rice or small jacket potato

chicken or fish

meal 5

2 scoops whey protein


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish mine wasn't working on crystal heat DNP and I feel like I'm melting almost can't take it


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Swap? :lol:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

mcrewe123 said:


> Swap? :lol:


please! I've never been so excited for a cold shower in my life


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Imagine how i feel right now, came to familys house, log fire on!! Sitting here in jeans :no:


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

I am like OP when it comes to DNP. If the area is warm then I start feeling it, its like the DNP magnifies the heat for me. After a few days on 375mg-500mg then I'll start feeling it. I'll start to get clamy all the time, my bed and clothes seem to reflect heat off themselves.

After a 2 week run starting with 250mg for a week then going up to 500mg for the second week, experiencing only those sides above, I had lost 8lb.

Don't worry, OP, it's working. Some of us just react differently to DNP. I've tried many different labs with my last run being the one you're taking now, I react all the same.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

warsteiner said:


> If you are eating in a calorie deficit you should be losing weight whether you are using dnp or not. Maybe re-count your calories to confirm you have added them up correctly? I think dnp can lose potency if you have had it for a long time i.e. bought it 2 years ago.


Not necessarily mate, there's water retention with DNP so the lack of weight loss can be deceiving. Then when you finish the cycle and all the water drops, all of a sudden the results show.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

MrTozzy said:


> I am like OP when it comes to DNP. If the area is warm then I start feeling it, its like the DNP magnifies the heat for me. After a few days on 375mg-500mg then I'll start feeling it. I'll start to get clamy all the time, my bed and clothes seem to reflect heat off themselves.
> 
> After a 2 week run starting with 250mg for a week then going up to 500mg for the second week, experiencing only those sides above, I had lost 8lb.
> 
> Don't worry, OP, it's working. Some of us just react differently to DNP. I've tried many different labs with my last run being the one you're taking now, I react all the same.


yeah thats how exactly the same as me. don't feel any different except when I'm in a hot room.

starting to feel hotter now iv been on 375 for a few days so I'm going to give it till monday and see where I'm at, maybe increase to 500-375-500-375....


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Feeling trhis heat now! Gone from 91kg to 89.54 in 2 days, sweating mostly at night but partyly through the day. Must if just needed abit more to start feeling it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mcrewe123 said:


> Feeling trhis heat now! Gone from 91kg to 89.54 in 2 days, sweating mostly at night but partyly through the day. Must if just needed abit more to start feeling it


This is why you should be very careful with DNP dosages due to the accumulative effect it has.

Be safe kids  :001_tt2:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah i waited 4 days between upping it. I think 375 is my sweet spot, dont feel like sh1t but its definitely working now


----------

